# Canon t4i exposure question.



## jjd228 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wondering if I'm missing something here...

Let's say I put the camera in full auto mode. Everything is set automatically to obtain the "standard" exposure, so the light meter in the view finder will always be right in the middle on zero.

I assumed this same thing would happen in Tv or Av mode. I expected that if I set shutter speed (in Tv) or aperture value (in Av) that the camera would adjust everything else to give me that same standard exposure, but that never happens. The light meter is never in the middle, it's always way off to the right in most cases, over exposed. What's going on?


----------



## Auburnfan04 (Aug 1, 2013)

What iso is the camera set on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auburnfan04 (Aug 1, 2013)

Also check your exposure compensation setting to make sure it didn't get set to allow more light in for each exposure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjd228 (Aug 1, 2013)

Auburnfan04 said:


> Also check your exposure compensation setting to make sure it didn't get set to allow more light in for each exposure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ha, I'm a dumbass! Good call, and thanks!


----------



## Auburnfan04 (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

